# [EVDL] SF Bay Area ev's for sale. Craigslist



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/cto/1707560878.html Worked on this one. It's ok. 
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/cto/1707401464.html Good deal if running. The kit alone is near 10k.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/ctd/1707228649.html Both above vehicles better than this Zap. This is a dealer so beware.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/cto/1702497151.html Miles will go for less than what this guy is asking.
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/1702093551.html electric bicycle
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/grd/1700312907.html I sold mine for 5k 1000 is a deal.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That Ford Think doesn't look like the car I remember? That car looks like a glorified golf cart? I thought Ford only leased the Th!nk? 

This vehicle on craigslist is the Th!nk Neighbor not the City. The City had better batteries and was freeway capable. The Neighbor is an NEV. Lawrence Rhodes.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ford made a NEV Th!nk as well as the Noway, highway speed, Th!nk.

- Will
Aptos, CA 95003
(831) 688-8669
[email protected] =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Lawrence Rhodes
Sent: Sunday, April 25, 2010 8:27 AM
To: [email protected]
Cc: [email protected]; Electric Vehicle Discussion
List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] SF Bay Area ev's for sale. Craigslist

That Ford Think doesn't look like the car I remember? That car looks like a
glorified golf cart? I thought Ford only leased the Th!nk? =


This vehicle on craigslist is the Th!nk Neighbor not the City. The City had
better batteries and was freeway capable. The Neighbor is an NEV. Lawrence
Rhodes.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com =

Version: 9.0.814 / Virus Database: 271.1.1/2833 - Release Date: 04/24/10
11:31:00


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

